# Info needed - vampire costumes



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good morning everyone!

The newbie has a few questions about vampires...  (hope I'm in the good section )

1. Fangs: Has anyone tried the Scarecrow fangs? Are they good? Do they fit as good as they say?

2. Wig: Where can I buy a good looking vampire wig (for a man)? All the ones I've seen so far look like Bela Lugosi has spent a few days in the dryer...!!! 

3. White face: What kind of make-up do you guys use to cover your face? We want to go with a whitish-look face, but not as white as a ghost... Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

The newbie has a few questions about vampires...  (hope I'm in the good section )

1. Fangs: Has anyone tried the Scarecrow fangs? Are they good? Do they fit as good as they say? Yes, the veneers are fantastic too!

2. Wig: Where can I buy a good looking vampire wig (for a man)? All the ones I've seen so far look like Bela Lugosi has spent a few days in the dryer...!!! 
Can't help you with this one 
3. White face: What kind of make-up do you guys use to cover your face? We want to go with a whitish-look face, but not as white as a ghost... Any suggestions?Looking for something like "Interview with a Vampire" look?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

The scarecrow fangs are great!! I used them last year and I could talk fine and even drink in them. How ever don't eat in them. Wigs? It depends what kind of look your going for. I think the whole widows peak thing is dumb. If you want messy get a wig along the lines of Edward Scissorhands. Google is the best thing to do just type in wigs. Make up I use white powder just to make the skin very pale .Than with black or grey make up or eyeshadow put it on your eyelid almost touchin the brow and just a little on the bottom. Than you can Hilight your jaw and cheek bones with it. As for the lips I like the dead look and that dose not mean using black lip stick. I usually use a blueish grey to pale out the lips and this give a good "dead" look. And of course you can do blood but I dont. hope this helps, if you have any more questions just ask. Im quite the expet on vampires.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

GD, so you can't eat with them in but are they easily removed and reapplied? So can I take them out during the party, eat and then put them back in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, easy removal and easily applied.

During MidWest Haunters Convention, I had forgotten that I even had my veneers in, well, until I noticed that when I was talking to folks at my booth and they were staring at my teeth...LOL


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys! 

Now I guess I have a bit of shopping (and _googleing_) to do


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

salut mon amie du Canada  et bienvenue sur le forum 

http://halloween.laronde.com/fr/ their is a great pic of a man and woman in vampire costume and their make up is very neat...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Pale face: Use the palest shade of liquid makeup (foundation). Then use baby powder to set the makeup. Much more comfortable & will last longer than traditional grease paint. Charcoal grey eyeshadow applied very lightly with a small brush around eye socket will give you that perfect undead look.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yes, easy removal and easily applied.
> 
> During MidWest Haunters Convention, I had forgotten that I even had my veneers in, well, until I noticed that when I was talking to folks at my booth and they were staring at my teeth...LOL


LOL!! I would whear the things in the haunted house at six flags for like 9 hours! It felt so weird to take them out because i got so use to them. Best fangs I ever got!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Im doing a new look this year. Im always a vampire but this year I wanted something different. So I bought some makeup from cinema secrets sold at party city. I bought one called dead man grey. And the fangs are the scarecrow they slip on and off very easily. My red contacts should be coming in soon (thanks to www.thefrighteners.com) and im having a cape and vest made. And I may be doing red streaks in my hair. I think it should be cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

HowDoIMlkACow said:


> Im doing a new look this year. Im always a vampire but this year I wanted something different. So I bought some makeup from cinema secrets sold at party city. I bought one called dead man grey. And the fangs are the scarecrow they slip on and off very easily. My red contacts should be coming in soon (thanks to www.thefrighteners.com) and im having a cape and vest made. And I may be doing red streaks in my hair. I think it should be cool.


Ah, know I know your real name!!! lol


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

you should I ordered all of those boris' from you a while ago. Hee hee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

But I didn't know you were HowDoIMlkACow until today!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I was going to dress in a 30's dress and be Lucy from the 1931 Bela Lugosi movie, but I couldn't find a dress and I really don't feel like sewing (I have too much else to do!) So.....
I bought a white renaissance dress with really long bell sleeves from Kostume Kingdom on ebay, a blonde finger wave wig from Max wigs and I already have fangs. I'm going to be one of Dracula's brides. I'm going to try body/face paint this year. Going with a lavendar undercoat, white topcoat, white powder, charcoal eye shadow, fake lashes and blood red lips. I will post a photo after I get everything!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*vampire costume*

greetings! check out photos on my blog from our last year's halloween bash which we called "Bloodfest." Everyone came as a vampire, victim or vampire slayer (yes we had a buffy!). We had everyone bring a RED food and we served a special bloody punch. We put up the bloody border scene setter which people still comment about to us how cool it was! I had bloody table cloths, bloody hand prints and we watched vampire and other horror flicks. I recommed this theme highly! We even had a brain to eat (jello) that oozed blood!

http://hearmeout2.blogspot.com/


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

much cooler effect thanks Frightener


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

They look great!!!
Too much human flesh, but I'm sure you'll be working on that!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

princessdark said:


> greetings! check out photos on my blog from our last year's halloween bash which we called "Bloodfest." Everyone came as a vampire, victim or vampire slayer (yes we had a buffy!). We had everyone bring a RED food and we served a special bloody punch. We put up the bloody border scene setter which people still comment about to us how cool it was! I had bloody table cloths, bloody hand prints and we watched vampire and other horror flicks. I recommed this theme highly! We even had a brain to eat (jello) that oozed blood!
> 
> http://hearmeout2.blogspot.com/


Love your pics! I am having a vampire party this year and calling it "Bloody Good" Halloween 07. I'm making all vampire themed foods, I have a punch fountain and it will have blood red punch in it and I am making the bleeding heart jello mold! I didn't require people to dress like vamps though. Only 6 more weeks until my party I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

This year, I am going to go for a very subtle vampire look. I am getting a scream team vampire forehead and will wear that with some fangs, and my leather jacket.


----------

